# SS Clapton Coils



## Kalashnikov (15/6/16)

Hi All,

I have been looking for some sort of clapton SS coils. Just have had noooo luck. Anyone know where i can get it. I really enjoy the clapton coil taste but also temp control is life. Preferably in jhb. Dont really want to ship a pack of coils

Thanks


----------



## Vapers Corner (15/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been looking for some sort of clapton SS coils. Just have had noooo luck. Anyone know where i can get it. I really enjoy the clapton coil taste but also temp control is life. Preferably in jhb. Dont really want to ship a pack of coils
> 
> Thanks




We should have on site on Friday. Also have free delivery

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/6/16)

Vape Cartel has SS clapton wire...
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/geekvape


----------



## Vapers Corner (15/6/16)

Our stock has just landed and updated on Site: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78

Reactions: Like 1


----------

